# Lena Meyer-Landrut - The Voice Kids, Halbfinale - Staffel 3, 2015



## andiwentaway (17 Sep. 2015)

Gibt es von ihr an diesem Tag gute Fotos?

:thx:

*hotlinking ist verboten* Twitter links gelöscht


----------

